# is it true that Dubai salaries are correlated to whatever passport you carry?



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

im just wondering.... 


i read that somewhere.


so does that mean you are paid more if you have an passport from UK, US or any other country like that?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> im just wondering....
> 
> 
> i read that somewhere.
> ...


Yes. "Western" Expats are generally paid much higher the Fillipino's and Pakistani's for example. People who are coming to Dubai from very poor countries are happy to work for less and have a much lower living standard than people who come from countries such as Australia and the UK. Certain jobs tend to be done by certain races, also. The more menial jobs are not done by Western Expats. It's actually one of the things I hate about his country because I think it can give my children a very skewed view of how the world should work. But in saying that, my kids are of mixed race and are very aware that it shouldn't inhibit them in any area of their lives.

Just wanted to add that there are many Indian and Pakistani people who are employed in high level jobs and professions.


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks flossie, for the reply. i really appreciate it.


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Flossie has summed it up really well. Just one thing to add on the comment of menial jobs, its not just this country but most of Middle east and certain parts of North Africa.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Flossie has summed it up really well. Just one thing to add on the comment of menial jobs, its not just this country but most of Middle east and certain parts of North Africa.


It goes further than that. Numerous countries use workers from other countries to do lower paid jobs. Consider the Poles in the UK and many of the Mexicans in US states like California.

Sadly, it is very blatant here. Even after a few years, I find it odd that adverts specify race. 

-


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It goes further than that. Numerous countries use workers from other countries to do lower paid jobs. Consider the Poles in the UK and many of the Mexicans in US states like California.
> 
> Sadly, it is very blatant here. Even after a few years, I find it odd that adverts specify race.
> 
> -



yeah, that is odd...but what if im an asian with an american passport? will i still be end up with a low paying job?


wow, how complicated!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> yeah, that is odd...but what if im an asian with an american passport? will i still be end up with a low paying job?
> 
> 
> wow, how complicated!


As long as you specify your nationality as being American, then you will be viewed as such when the package is being offered/ negotiated. I lived in the UK for a few years and despite not being Brit, I came here on your typical UK package. So, sometimes the 'right' passport is not necessary - being in the 'right' location when you apply for the job can also work in your favour. It's almost certain that had I been home when I applied for the job, I would have been offered significantly less.

I met someone from back home and when he told me what he earned, I was at a loss for words - my rent costs more than that!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> yeah, that is odd...but what if im an asian with an american passport? will i still be end up with a low paying job?
> 
> 
> wow, how complicated!


Are you an American citizen from birth or did u immigrate there? 
Nationality/Ethnicity is key here.

I'm American of Norwegian and British ancestry but get mistaken for being East European/Russian sometimes. So when I went on interviews with Arabs they would ask to make sure that I and my parents were born in the states. I got the impression that I would have been offered less if my parents and I had immigrated to the states from Russia.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> yeah, that is odd...but what if im an asian with an american passport? will i still be end up with a low paying job?
> 
> 
> wow, how complicated!


It is complicated. My husband's mother is asian, but he was educated in New Zealand and has a kiwi accent. It's more to do with what you consider your 'home' country and where you are educated, also.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> It is complicated. My husband's mother is asian, but he was educated in New Zealand and has a kiwi accent. It's more to do with what you consider your 'home' country and where you are educated, also.


Yes, that is very true also. It seems that employers are lot more generous when they realise that you are were educated in a Western country.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, that is very true also. It seems that employers are lot more generous when they realise that you are were educated in a Western country.


That depends on your boss; mine was German (I'm a white UK national), he was tighter than Scrooge!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> That depends on your boss; mine was German (I'm a white UK national), he was tighter than Scrooge!!!


One of my bosses is South African and the other is Scottish and if anything, they treat everyone equally and are very fair men. So, on my part, I can't really complain about anything.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Good to hear that, Maz. Contrary to popular belief, the Scots are NOT a tight bunch.....I should know being half Scottish!


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Are you an American citizen from birth or did u immigrate there?
> Nationality/Ethnicity is key here.
> 
> I'm American of Norwegian and British ancestry but get mistaken for being East European/Russian sometimes. So when I went on interviews with Arabs they would ask to make sure that I and my parents were born in the states. I got the impression that I would have been offered less if my parents and I had immigrated to the states from Russia.



im not an american from birth, i was just able to get an american passport because i was able to live there for a couple of years.


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> As long as you specify your nationality as being American, then you will be viewed as such when the package is being offered/ negotiated. I lived in the UK for a few years and despite not being Brit, I came here on your typical UK package. So, sometimes the 'right' passport is not necessary - being in the 'right' location when you apply for the job can also work in your favour. It's almost certain that had I been home when I applied for the job, I would have been offered significantly less.
> 
> I met someone from back home and when he told me what he earned, I was at a loss for words - my rent costs more than that!



so i guess the "right" location for applying for a job wouldn't be in asia....it would be better to apply somewhere else?


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> One of my bosses is South African and the other is Scottish and if anything, they treat everyone equally and are very fair men. So, on my part, I can't really complain about anything.


i hope my employers would be like that!


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> so i guess the "right" location for applying for a job wouldn't be in asia....it would be better to apply somewhere else?


dj6246, I certainly would not be discouraged from applying for a job in Dubai. I'm Asian and carry an Asian passport and it definitely has not been an issue for me. Don't think race/nationality is an issue in professional positions so long as you are suitably qualified.

If not Dubai, try Hong Kong or Singapore as these cities have great expat scenes. Even Shanghai or Mumbai are comfortable options nowadays. There are so many more opportunities in Asia at the moment.


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> dj6246, I certainly would not be discouraged from applying for a job in Dubai. I'm Asian and carry an Asian passport and it definitely has not been an issue for me. Don't think race/nationality is an issue in professional positions so long as you are suitably qualified.
> 
> If not Dubai, try Hong Kong or Singapore as these cities have great expat scenes. Even Shanghai or Mumbai are comfortable options nowadays. There are so many more opportunities in Asia at the moment.




thanks for the inspiring words Sam75.


----------

